# Help finding a fork for a 2011 Stumpjumper Comp



## SteveJewels (Nov 9, 2021)

I have an old school hard tail frame, 2011 Stumpjumper Comp I am thinking about building up. I like the look of the frame. It is NOS, in perfect condition, never been touched.

Here is a link to the specs on 99 Spokes. 2011 Stumpjumper Comp

The key to getting this built seems to be finding a fork. The head tube is different from what is being made now. It is 1 1/8" straight.

The factory built version had a RockShox Reba RLT, 90 mm. I would like to have a fork at least as good, preferably better. The spec sheet says 'tapered fork' but I think it means a tapered seat not a tapered steerer tube. I measured the bearing seats top and bottom, both are 1 1/8".

I would ride it on asphalt and hard packed trails with gravel tires. DT Swiss 240 hubs and 26" EX 471 wheels.

Any recommendations for a fork and how to determine if it will fit are greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## RETROROCKS (Sep 25, 2004)

SteveJewels said:


> I have an old school hard tail frame, 2011 Stumpjumper Comp I am thinking about building up. I like the look of the frame. It is NOS, in perfect condition, never been touched.
> 
> Here is a link to the specs on 99 Spokes. 2011 Stumpjumper Comp
> 
> ...


What your looking for is an older 1 1/8th straight steer tube fork.
I like the older Marzocchi forks. They are very smooth and you can find them on fee bay. A good 90 or 100 mm fork will be fine for your frame.
Depending on your budget theres plenty of options out there. You may want to be careful of older elastomer forks, they tend to dry out and not have much in the way of travel or rebound control.


----------



## SteveJewels (Nov 9, 2021)

Thank you @RETROROCKS

I have heard good things about Marzocchi forks. I would probably lean toward RockShox as that is what Specialized put on it originally and still uses.

I found these;



RockShox​Reba RL​Suspension Fork: 26", 100mm Solo Air, Straight Steerer, QR x 100mm Dropout, 40mm Offset, Black, A6​
 

RockShox​Reba RL​Suspension Fork: 26", 120mm Solo Air, Straight Steerer, QR x 100mm Dropout, 40mm Offset, Black, A6​

My budget is around $500 for a fork. I prefer new as the frame is unmarked but a nice clean used fork would be ok too.


----------



## DeeCount (Oct 3, 2020)

Having done the 26" straight steerer fork hunt last year, I would say look at the Manitou Markhor 26". That seems to be about as premium as you'll find for a new fork with straight steerer 26" 👍


----------



## mrdimi (Oct 26, 2020)

DeeCount said:


> Having done the 26" straight steerer fork hunt last year, I would say look at the Manitou Markhor 26". That seems to be about as premium as you'll find for a new fork with straight steerer 26" 👍


This. Having done something similar, the only decent new fork I found was the Markhor. It comes standard with the a decent damper but can also be traded to ABS+ which is supposed to be a great damper. Easy to work on as well.


----------



## r-rocket (Jun 23, 2014)

SteveJewels said:


> Thank you @RETROROCKS
> 
> I have heard good things about Marzocchi forks. I would probably lean toward RockShox as that is what Specialized put on it originally and still uses.
> 
> ...



If you have found a legitimate source of brand new straight steer RockShox Reba RL's that's a new development that hasn't been available recently.


----------



## SteveJewels (Nov 9, 2021)

I sent an email to Pro Bike Supply. They confirmed it is a straight 1 1/8" steerer.

I did the chat thing with another site. Don't remember which one. They confirmed it would fit my SJ Comp frame but the geometry would be a bit off because of the 100mm vs 90mm fork travel.



RockShoxReba RLSuspension Fork: 26", 100mm Solo Air, Straight Steerer, QR x 100mm Dropout, 40mm Offset, Black, A6


----------

